# some pics from my Le Mans trip



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

campsite neighbors
























































around the track
















































































Friday Pitwalk
















































race


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.

I love the Gulf livery grille. Soooooo Le Mans.

Where did you camp?


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

this year we tried Expo as there is no bridges/tunnels to get access to the grandstands etc. 
my dad has a replacement knee and the past few years all the steps were killing him....
downside is it's a trek to get to the tram to go to the town.

Think next year we're going to try tertre Rouge or Maison Blanche, although we have been looking at the Audi Club International site too...some of the campsite pics - the guys with all the Gulf stuff was on Le Houx - (we stayed there last year)
cheers,
Jason.

Forgot to mention, on Thursday night we ate in Le Mans Legends restaurant - Ok nothing Special...
on Friday we ate here:
http://www.trastevere.es/eng/restaurante.php?id=119
A Spanish owned, Italian cuisine chain restaurant in France :screwy:
It was great! really great food & atmosphere and reasonable prices- we knew it would be good when we sat down and seen Mario Thiesen and BMW crew opposite us.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool! GREAT pictures, thanks so much for posting this! I want to go to Le Mans so badly some day. Looks like an amazing time. Do most people camp out there, or do some stay at hotels and drive in?


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

almost everybody camps,

We fly from Ireland,so usually we just bring a rucksack with clothes and rent a car to drive down in, then we buy ALL our camping gear in Carrafour, although this year we brought our own 8man tent as last year there was heavy rain on Friday night and the cheap tents we bought were like sieves.
Every year we discuss bringing a van or motorhome but the travel time & expense is too much for us....maybe one day we'll do it in style


----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

:thumbup:nice cars..


----------



## Albertt Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

All are the nice cars but few of them look like the cars which were used in 007 Movies.Did you get those photos from the movie man.


----------

